# Svensk stavningskontroll i openoffice [FIXAT]

## hno

Hej!

Jag undrar hur man går tillväga för att aktivera svensk stavningskontroll i openoffice-ximian-1.3.4 

Jag fick för mig att openoffice körde stavningskontroll mha aspell så jag installerade aspell-sv för att få en svensk ordlista, men enligt min noob-åsikt så används antingen inte aspell eller också behöver jag confa aspell eller openoffice. Sökt efter en aspell.conf, men inte hittat någon sådan fil.

Om detta kan vara till hjälp;  jag kör Gnome, har en Athlon XP cpu, använder kernel 2.6.8-r1 (dev-sources).

Tack!Last edited by hno on Sun Sep 12, 2004 8:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hno

Problemet löst, var ju inte så klurigt.   :Embarassed: 

Men om det är någon annan som undrar så skriver jag hur jag fixade det..

Gå till http://lingucomponent.openoffice.org/spell_dic.html och ladda hem spelling dictionary för språket du vill ha.

Följ instruktionerna på http://lingucomponent.openoffice.org/manual_instal.html för att installera ordlistan. Jag packade upp ordlistan i /opt/Ximian-OpenOffice/share/dict/ooo/

För svenska, lägg till följande i /opt/Ximian-OpenOffice/share/dict/ooo/dictionary.lst:

```

DICT sv SE sv_SE

HYPH sv SE hyph_sv_SE

```

Sist men inte minst, glöm inte att gå in i Tools->Options->Language Settings->Languages och ändra Locale Setting till Swedish och Default languages for documents till Swedish

----------

